# Question for 07 Scott CR1 / Addict Owners



## cpritch06 (May 25, 2007)

Did your bike come with a black plastic collar on the seat tube (below the front derailleur), that has a screw and a fin like shape to it? It looks like it is some sort of "chain guard" to prevent the chain from dropping to the inside of the small chainring. 
Anyone know what I am talking about? Anyone, know the where correct position of this thing should be - level to the smallest chainring?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes mine has it as all the frames should. yes it is a guard of sorts and I have mine set so that "if" I drop the chain off my double that it will just rest in it and not the lovely carbon


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chain Guard/Sizing*

Is the collar just on the '07's, or just on the units with compact cranks? My recently purchased '06 CR1 SL, with DA 53/39 does not have one. I'll probably order one this weekend after reading this post tho.

And just a note re other current discussion on sizing, I'm 72.5" tall, and have a 32" dress pant inseam (male). I've got a 56cm frame and it appears to fit perfectly. I'm considering getting a bit shorter stem and moving back the saddle (dealer swapped stock saddle for an Arionne, which I much prefer) by the same amount to improve effeciency when climbing.

I really appreciate all of the thoughtful questions and comments posted here. Love my Scott!


----------

